# Fixing Ariens pull start



## nickyb210 (May 6, 2020)

So my pullstart coil snapped within a year of owning it, but i never got around to replacing it since i just use electric start most of the time. 
Ordered a new unit to replace it in December, didnt get any snow so i went to install it last week. Take it out of the box, take a look at it and notice both wings are missing, 1 not even in the box! Any idea how to fix this? I contacted Ariens but they denied my RMA since it was past 30 days...


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

nickyb210 said:


> So my pullstart coil snapped within a year of owning it, but i never got around to replacing it since i just use electric start most of the time.
> Ordered a new unit to replace it in December, didnt get any snow so i went to install it last week. Take it out of the box, take a look at it and notice both wings are missing, 1 not even in the box! Any idea how to fix this? I contacted Ariens but they denied my RMA since it was past 30 days...


I have never seen a starter with that piece you are holding. What model and year is your Ariens?

Generally the silver part in the center of the starter (with 2 square holes) is the drive to the flywheel fitting. The metal extruded by the holes cause the 2 blades under that fitting to be forced outward and engage with the flywheel fitting when the rope is pulled. The 2 blades are returned inside the housing when the starter rope is released.

The flywheel fitting is usually a tube with cutouts or indentations to receive the drive blades from the starter. With the starter removed you should see the open tube end.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm working from memory but there should be two fingers like you have in your hand that would be under that metal disc in the center of the starter. I have seen some with only one finger but I think your style should have two. When you start to pull the rope they come out and engage the cup shaped part attached to the flywheel. I don't know how you'd reinstall that finger but I'm pretty sure you'd need both or it's likely to fail from the stress on just one.

Let youtube be your friend.





YouTube


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com






.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you have to pop out that center rivet in order to open up and install those dogs, and yes there are 2 of them. Older recoil units had a screw in the center instead of the rivet and are easy to disassemble. Follow the videos and you'll be fine. 

tx


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

You can't re-use the old recoil starter assembly? Normally, I just replace the rope in it. It was very easy to do. I did not bother to see how it works.

You need to smear grease on the rope, or use dry lubricant if you preferred. It is to reduce wear and tear. Without grease, only the heavy duty ropes with protective coatings will last. Toro have heavy-duty pull start ropes. They have protective coats. I never had one broke.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The starter should be a complete operating unit. I would hold the starter casing in one hand and pull the rope with the other, just a bit, and see if the drive blades come out of the housing. That will confirm an operating starter and the likelyhood of the extra part being not required.


----------



## nickyb210 (May 6, 2020)

The starter is not operating, there are no metal pieces that extrude when pulled, one was at the bottom of the shipping box and the other is missing. So much for Ariens, this blower has been nothing but a POS since i bought it new 4 years ago.


----------



## nickyb210 (May 6, 2020)

My main question is how do i pull the silver piece off in the unit without breaking it lol


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The donnyboy video (the one where the spring is a problem): 



 posted by @Kiss4aFrog shows how the retaining roll pin is removed and re-installed through the opening in the cover. That opening will likely be covered by a decal. Here is another video of much the same procedure: 




Since you probably still have the old starter then practice on that to get the two dogs that are missing on the new one. When you feel comfortable then move on to the new starter. If your old starter just needs a new rope then it can be replaced without tearing the unit apart. 

Good luck.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

+1 on above post, I watched the DonnyBoy video, and have repaired 2 units with the press fit pin. It is not quite as easy as the ones with screws, but it is till straightforward. As a bonus, learning how to repair recoil units will allow you to fix up many machines that people just throw away. 

tx


----------

